# chinese fighting fish



## katherine (Aug 23, 2006)

hi my name is katherine and i just wanted to know how big a tank must be to have a chinese fihgting fish because i am going to get 1 but i cant but the tank until i know how big it need to be, i dont want to buy one that is to small and make it suffer and i dont wanto to get one to big and waaste money, please if anyone nows can you please tell me
thank you 
katherine :?:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, personally I would just go out and get a 10 gallon kit. It comes with everything needed ( maybe not the heater ) and its easy to set up. That way he/she has plenty of room to swim. And if you wanted n e other fish you could.

nick


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm locking this thread as there's a duplicate.:wink:


----------

